# Schaltschrankkühlung mit Werksdruckluft



## SKO (24 Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen:

Wir haben die Aufgabe einen bestehenden Schaltschrank mit Standardkühlgeräten umzurüsten. Durch eine starke Staubbelastung setzen sich die Kühlgeräte qaber schnell zu und funktionieren nicht mehr. Eine "Tiefenreinigung" ist fast nicht möglich.

Im Internet fand ich unter: www.gehaeusekuehlung.de/html/startsysteme.html ein Produkt der Firma Vortec das vorhandene Druckluft zur Kühlung nutzt. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Systemen?

Oder hat jemand eine andere Alternative

Stephan


----------



## grizzlyco (24 Juni 2005)

hi
das problem mit der werksdruckluft ist aber das die luft meist mit öl versetzt wird. für die schmierung von zylindern. und wenn du die luft mit dem öl in deinen schaltschrank pustest hast du bald alle geräte voller öl. und das ist nicht besonders gesund.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

Hi normalerweise ist die Luft Öl und Wasserfrei ,sie wird sogar getrocknet um Feuchtigkeit zu entziehen . Die Zylinder benötigen keine Ölhaltige Luft , nur pneumatikmotoren oder Schrauber brauchen ölhaltige Luft. 
Für diesen Zweck gibt es aber spezielle Öler .
Um saubere Luft zu bekommen kann man eine Wartungseinheit davorschalten. Das Thema interessiert mich auch , hat den Vorteil ,das im Schrank immer Überdruck herscht und dadurch kein Staub durch irgendwelche Lüfter eingesaugt werden kann.

Greetz Daniel


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
@ Daniel: Da würde ich mich drauf verlassen, habe bei einem Kunden was ausblasen wollen, und schon war alles nass, gut die meisten haben Kühler aber nicht alle.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## edi (25 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

nicht zu vergessen die Kostenfrage.

Wenn du sehr viele ( undichte ) Schränke hast wirst du auch viel Energie( Geld) in die Drucklufterzeugung stecken müssen.......


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

oh gott,
vor 2 wochen hatten wir einen kühlerausfall, ihr könnt euch vorstellen was bei uns abging, da bei uns alle Räume klimatisiert sind. Da bringen auch Wasserabscheider nicht viel. An jeder Anlage konnte man minutenlang wasser ablassen, und man zieht ein solches problem noch wochen mit sich.Außerdem kommt es auch stark auf den Kompressortypen an , es gibt ja auch welche die öl mit in die Leitungen drücken, obwohl dieses nicht zur schmierung gedacht ist.


----------



## Unreal (28 Juni 2005)

Ich geb halt auch mal meinen Senf dazu,

ich habe mal einen Schaltschrank mit gepulster "Druckluft"
gebaut, also Druckluft (natürlich vorher einen Wasser+Ölabscheider in die Leitung gesetzt) über ein Ventil geschaltet.
Dieses Ventil habe ich dann jede Minute für 1-2 Sekunden 
angesteuert. Das Magnetventil habe ich ausserhalb des Schaltschranks montiert und die Pneumatikschläuche dann an die 
überhitzungsgefährdeten Stellen im Schaltschrank geführt. War eine spezielle
Anlage, aber hat eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert (bzw. funzt glaube ich noch)


Gruß Unreal


----------



## SKO (30 Juni 2005)

vielen Dank für eure vielseitige Mithilfe.

Mittlerweile habe ich nähere Unterlagen zu diesem Thema bekommen. Der Vorteil liegt eindeutig bei einem niedriegen Beschaffungspreis, der aber - wie in einigen Antworten schon angesprochen- durch einen sehr hohen Luftverbrauch bei großen Anlagen- verloren geht.
(für eine Leistung von ca. 1500 W werden 2000 l /min benötig) . 
 Das Gerät ist meines Erachtens dort sinnvoll, wo man kleine Schränke ( Bedieneinheiten oder ähnliches) in einer heißen Umgebung einsetzen muss. Übliche Klimasysteme sind meist zu groß für diesen Zweck. 

Stephan


----------



## plc_tippser (1 Juli 2005)

Ganz aktuell habe ich das bei einem Kunden gesehen. Die Luft zum Kühlen wurde über ein Thermostat ein- u. ausgeschaltet. So wird der Verbrauch sicherlich gut im Griff gehalten. Waren allerdings auch nur Klemmkisten von ca. 400*300

pt


----------



## Immerwieder anderst (13 September 2010)

http://www.gehaeusekuehlung.de/gehaeusekuehlung/funktion.html

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Licht9885 (14 September 2010)

Guten Tag 

ich will auch mal mein Senf dazugeben 

Ich habe seinerzeit in der Ausbildung auch von meinem Lehrmeister sone Aufgabe bekommen war ne Industriegerberei wo 2 Probleme in erster Linie bestanden Klimageräte die wegen Staub andauernd Ausfielen und zu Warme Steuerschränke.

Die Lösung für dieses Problem ein wenig Überdruck und schon saugen die Klimageräte kein oder kaum noch Dreck an und verstopfen somit nicht so schnell wenn irgendwer intresse an den Steuereinheiten hat die Pläne habe ich noch davon.


----------



## sailor (19 September 2010)

Hi,
meine Erfahrung dazu: Für eine Kühlung ist Druckluft ungeeignet wg. Wasser/Öl/benötigte Menge. 
ABER: Um einen Schrank ohne Belüftung sauber zu halten, z.B. in sehr staubiger Umgebung, lege man einen Druckluftschlauch in den möglichst gut abgedichteten und natürlich geschlossen zu haltenden Schrank und drossle die Luft, bis nur noch ein "Mückenschiss" rauskommt. Der reicht in der Regel aus, den Schrank mit minimalen Überdruck zu versorgen und blitzeblank sauber zu halten. Das Gleiche kann man mit einen 50 PE-Rohr und kleinen Axialventilator und Ansaugung von Luft aus einen sauberen Bereich erreichen.
Für Kühlung empfehle ich in Staubbelasteter Umgebung wenn möglich, den Schrank so zu dimensionieren/aufzustellen, daß die Eigenkonvektion ausreicht. 
Ansonsten Wasserkühlung, o.ä.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Krumnix (20 September 2010)

Wir hatten bei einem Kunden ein System benutzt, das 2 Kreisläufe hatte.
Der Schaltschrank selbst war komplett dicht und es kam nix rein oder raus.
Da die Anlage in einer sehr sandigen Gegend in Indien stand, musste das
so sein 

Dabei wurd dann ein Kreislauf im Gehäuse und einer außen aufgebaut.
Das ganze lief dann über Piezo-Elemente.

Ich müsste mal raussuchen, welcher Hersteller das noch war.
Aber die Kühlung lief sehr gut und in den Schaltschränken gabs keine Probleme
mit Staub. Für das geringe aufkommen von Kondenswasser wurde ein spezieller
Schwamm von der Firma mitgeliefert, der nur alle 6-8 Wochen mal ausgedrückt
werden muss.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 September 2010)

Immerwieder anderst schrieb:


> http://www.gehaeusekuehlung.de/gehaeusekuehlung/funktion.html
> 
> Gruß
> Kai


Einen noch älteren Thread zum Thema hast Du nicht gefunden?
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=35045


----------

